# Pregnant swordtail?



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Omg. I just liked inside my tank for a second while setting up a new tank and my sister pointed to one of my swordtails and said it looked pregnant. It looks a little chubby. Also she was swimming up and down the glass trying to get to her reflection. I heard that this is pregnant behavior. She doesn't have a gravid spot (that I can see. She keeps moving so I couldn't get a picture) and all my fish are following her. So is she pregnant? Please help. :help:


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Running up and down the glass is normal for all fish. Does not mean shes preg. If she doesn't have a gravid spot shes not far along if she is preg. And males will follow females
whether preg or not.


----------

